# Seriously?!



## StormyChang (May 15, 2015)

are you fucking serious fa?! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pzkzmlxff2423ga/Screenshot 2015-05-15 14.50.48.png?dl=0
i'm gonna label this screenshot as NSFW not because there's any naughty images, but because of WHAT the adspace is advertising.
you and your retarded gaggle ads are throwing these discrete 'dating' sites, with an opening line 'get laid tonight'?!  seriously?  i mean, i'm the last person to complain about sex, i love it.  but these ads are out of place and gross.  these are the ads you find on porn sites.  fa, stappit, srsly, before someone hits you.


----------



## BRN (May 15, 2015)

Yeah - just came here because I saw this ad, too. Not cool guys D:


----------



## X_Joshi_X (May 15, 2015)

You guys dont use adblock first?
And second: Isnt that google ads? So FA doesnt know, what theres shown


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 15, 2015)

BRN said:


> Yeah - just came here because I saw this ad, too. Not cool guys D:



Yeah, it's not a good ad for the site, but it's really good for this laugh of mine. _I've been training it._


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 15, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> You guys dont use adblock first?



Yeah, if more people didn't use it, maybe this would've been noticed. :3


----------



## Kalmor (May 15, 2015)

(With most of the google ads) You can click the cross in the top right corner of the ad and you can report it as inappropriate.


----------



## StormyChang (May 15, 2015)

i don't use adblock because i actually LIKE the ARTIST ads on the site.  and i don't want to go through the trouble of adding extra ad-ons and tweaking things to block gaggle but not the artist ads.  i use adblock everywhere else on the internet though.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 15, 2015)

What are you saying that we can't get dates on our own?


----------



## StormyChang (May 15, 2015)

apparently gaggle thinks we need help getting discrete hook ups...


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 15, 2015)

One Word: Adblock+


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 15, 2015)

Re: "FA is not a porn site!"


----------



## StormyChang (May 15, 2015)

and neither imvu or fa have or will address this problem.  but that was typical of fa before imvu's hostile take over.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 16, 2015)

Gryphoneer said:


> Re: "FA is not a porn site!"



Do porn sites typically have ANY clean images/videos or whatnot on their sites? No, that's why they're considered porn sites. FA is not that, FA is much much tamer, even the explicit stuff is nowhere near as bad as real porn.


----------



## Accountability (May 16, 2015)

Y'know, for someone who was very proud to announce he was now working on FA full time, Princess Piche sure doesn't seem to get around here much anymore. What's wrong, Sean? Can't bear to face the music and address the (even bigger) pile of shit this place is turning into because of what you did?


----------



## StormyChang (May 16, 2015)

but this is normal. he was like this even before imvu, so it's to be expected.  head in the sand.


----------



## RTDragon (May 16, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Do porn sites typically have ANY clean images/videos or whatnot on their sites? No, that's why they're considered porn sites. FA is not that, FA is much much tamer, even the explicit stuff is nowhere near as bad as real porn.



Actually i don't think you have the right to say that considering you have not seen what FA artists are capable of. And those ads are not surprising considering i see those when a site has adult content which FA also hosts as well. So having both clean and adult it's no surprise those ads show up. And those don't look like google ads to me.


----------



## Uluri (May 16, 2015)

Having these type of advertisements makes this site 
look and feel grotesque. They make the site a place that
an artist such as myself would no longer recommend to 
other artists due to these vulgar and gross ads. 

These ads make this site unacceptable to view even in my own household
due to others who live in my house of younger or sensitive eyes. 
Not to mention that I myself would rather not see this type of content
plastered all over. It is gross. I don't want to see it. I do not want to
have my Artwork associated with that type of Content. 

I can confidently say that as long as these advertisements exist, 
that FA will no longer be in my recommendations list for art sites.
Even if I have adblock on, that doesn't mean others do. Others, including
family who may click on an FA link, may see these grotesque ads and label me as a gross person 
for even venturing a site that has these pornographic ads. 
It is putting out a bad image for not only the site, but all users on the site as well. 


FA is not a Porn Site, it's an Art site.
It is an art site that allows Adult artwork on the site.
(Any art site that would allow adult themed works would most likely look 
the exact same as any furry site, but with not as much fur related content)
And according to this, FA is 76% General art containing 
the least amount of Adult and Mature artwork combined of all furry sites listed in the study.
(Had to mention this because apparently people think FA is just for Porn.)

If any of you ever view FA in SFW mode, it is a completely
and absolutely regular Art site just like any other.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 16, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Actually i don't think you have the right to say that considering you have not seen what FA artists are capable of. And those ads are not surprising considering i see those when a site has adult content which FA also hosts as well. So having both clean and adult it's no surprise those ads show up. And those don't look like google ads to me.



Dude, I commission like crazy and I watch many artists. Don't you dare try to tell me I can't tell you what artists are capable of.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 16, 2015)

Okay, call me ignorant, but do sites actually choose ads or are there companies that do that for them?


----------



## RTDragon (May 16, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Dude, I commission like crazy and I watch many artists. Don't you dare try to tell me I can't tell you what artists are capable of.



Then don't generalize considering you have not seen what some artists are capable of since there are things on here that no general artsite would even allow and then there's the hardcore stuff.



SparkyWolf said:


> Okay, call me ignorant, but do sites actually choose ads or are there companies that do that for them?



Considering this i would say the latter since usually these days most users block ads since they tend to have questionable or install malicious software and viruses.


----------



## Accountability (May 17, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> Okay, call me ignorant, but do sites actually choose ads or are there companies that do that for them?



Google just kind of places ads by itself. My guess is IMVU is in control of the account anyways, and not Dragoneer.

And IMVU don't care.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 17, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Then don't generalize considering you have not seen what some artists are capable of since there are things on here that no general artsite would even allow and then there's the hardcore stuff.



I've seen a lot. But just because a theatre runs a lot of XXX movies (eg. not exclusively) don't make it an adult movie theatre. You just restrict access to those movies.


----------



## StormyChang (May 17, 2015)

wouldn't they have to legally at some point announce that it is an 'adult' theater because it DOES show those sort of films.  you know how many parents would be up in arms if they sent their kid to the theater to watch some cartoon movie and off in another theater someone's whackin' it to some other movie?  and i'm pretty sure there would still be movie posters of adult movies up right next to the kiddie movies because advertising.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> I've seen a lot. But just because a theatre runs a lot of XXX movies (eg. not exclusively) don't make it an adult movie theatre. You just restrict access to those movies.



I'm pretty sure regular movie theaters aren't allowed to show XXX stuff (without being labelled a porn one)...soooo your analogy only served to prove RTD's point. 

Anywho, I've just started to block ads now because I really don't like the sketchy ones.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 17, 2015)

Ads typically relate to the content of the site: https://support.google.com/adsense/answer/9713?hl=en
This is proof FA is first and foremost a porn site that just so happens to have a lot of (ignored) non-porn on it. For christ's sake, it was founded when Sheasyart banned porn! If football eagle man was right, then FA could completely ban porn and FA wouldn't die. But it would. Tells ya something about this so-called "fandom", eh? At least sites like e621 are honest.

Mr Eagle, it's ok. You can stop brown nosing now, dragoneer has stepped down.

The problem with the adblock solution is that you don't see artist ads, and that ads are one of the only reasons (besides the community coming to IMVU which it won't) IMVU bought FA. I give FA two more years, then IMVU will dissolve it or change it into family friendly happy fun time. To me, that may actually be a good thing, but whatever.


----------



## Blitza (May 17, 2015)

See it as it is, People dont really leave FA because so many artists there. Neer is incompetent and give an shit about FA anymore when you see How "good" the site now is running. I think all the time should i come back but for what ??? That site is full of Trolls, incompetent staff and an Site owner like IMVU were i could all day hurl.....


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I'm pretty sure regular movie theaters aren't allowed to show XXX stuff (without being labelled a porn one)...soooo your analogy only served to prove RTD's point.



It's not a perfect example, but I did point out the video store with the 'back room' You realize those do exist. 



Calemeyr said:


> If football eagle man was right, then FA could completely ban porn and FA wouldn't die. But it would. Tells ya something about this so-called "fandom", eh? At least sites like e621 are honest.
> 
> Mr Eagle, it's ok. You can stop brown nosing now, dragoneer has stepped down.



Okay, first of all, Dragoneer has not 'stepped down' just because he sold the site to IMVU. And secondly, how the FUCK am I brownnosing because I don't think FA is a porn site? That does not support or criticize who is running the site in any way. 

How about this: you call FA whatever the fuck you want, but I'm not going to refer to it as a porn site. Because for those of you who know me even a little bit know I'm not here for porn. And we can dance around this little topic all you want, but FA is a site for FURRY ARTWORK, clean, dirty, doesn't matter. Perhaps you could call it the 'America' of art sites in the fandom. Of course the porn's there, because it's allowed to be, and for good reason (as you mentioned, SheezyArt).

Do I think the site would die without porn? Really, it's hard to say, it would certainly be a major blow to the site and in my opinion a mistake especially based on the original reason they were established in the first place. But there's still a lot of clean artwork here, so maybe it would just become smaller. I will say it won't be the largest art site in the fandom anymore. People can handle small changes to the site, but when you take away what amounts to half of what's uploaded to the site, that'll be sure to bring a mass exodus.


----------



## Accountability (May 20, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Okay, first of all, Dragoneer has not 'stepped down' just because he sold the site to IMVU.



So... Going from "Owner who controls everything" to "I get told where and how to implement skeezy ads and have zero control over finances"... _isn't_ a step down?


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 20, 2015)

Accountability said:


> So... Going from "Owner who controls everything" to "I get told where and how to implement skeezy ads and have zero control over finances"... _isn't_ a step down?



No, it's not. It's just that there's now someone above him. He's still in charge of the site.


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2015)

No he isnt though


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No he isnt though



Don't waste your time. He never listens.


----------



## SkyeWolfofDusk (May 20, 2015)

Just get Adblock people! Wait, you use IE or Firefox? What are you doing with your life? :V 
Anyway, I don't really care about the IMVU buyout. FA is going down less and the servers are working better overall. At least they wern't bought by Microsoft. Then we'd all be screwed. 
Also, I don't think Furaffinity is a porn site. If it was, then Fanfiction.net, Tumblr, and DeviantArt would also count as porn sites.


----------



## RTDragon (May 20, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Don't waste your time. He never listens.



Your absolutely right. https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...ur-Dust-quot?p=5176257&viewfull=1#post5176257


----------



## TheArchiver (May 20, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Your absolutely right. https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...ur-Dust-quot?p=5176257&viewfull=1#post5176257



...
I never noticed that comment. He actually called me the AntiChrist. Because I badmouth a horrible site and am one of the people who expose him to be the fanboy that he is. I cannot help but laugh hysterically at the thought of this coming to exorcise me in my sleep. Moving on.

I think it speaks towards the claims of FurAffinity being a porn driven outlet when a GoFundMe and Invstor are shut down on the grounds of it being such a thing. 
The most popular users specialize in pornography (not saying they are any less talented for it or that they never draw anything else) and make their living on it. Dragoneer himself commissioned and favorited porn frequently as well as most users. Frequently I see artist advertisements for NSFW commissions.

It is a porn site.


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2015)

Its a porn site that you can also post sfw art on, basically


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Its a porn site that you can also post sfw art on, basically



How about this? 

*It's just an art site...*


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2015)

Im sure you think the same of e621


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 20, 2015)

Yeah yeah, Volk. Don't start it.


----------



## RTDragon (May 20, 2015)

Then it's best to not reply then Sliqq then you would'nt be shot down so much.


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Yeah yeah, Volk. Don't start it.



Youre so pretty sliqq


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 20, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Then it's best to not reply then Sliqq then you would'nt be shot down so much.




I'm not concerned in any way, it's just not worth arguing what a site is. 

To me, if a site contains both SFW and NSFW work, it's just an art site to me.

If it's *only* NSFW then it's a porn site to me. However, it's all in the perception.


----------



## RTDragon (May 20, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> I'm not concerned in any way, it's just not worth arguing what a site is.
> 
> To me, if a site contains both SFW and NSFW work, it's just an art site to me.
> 
> If it's *only* NSFW then it's a porn site to me. However, it's all in the perception.



Sadly your perception does'nt work that way from a business standpoint especially since most sites especially ones that TheArchiver mentioned pretty much don't allow porn.


----------



## BRN (May 20, 2015)

The point isn't whether or not this an art or a porn site.

The point - and what we should be talking about - is whether we as a community want to agree to have those adverts on the site. I don't like them and really don't want them. It makes me feel fuckin' seedy to see Paheal-tier adverts on my fluffy FurAffinity. 

People saying "use adblock" are missin' the point, sadly. Tragedy of the commons - we literally can't all do that or the internet would literally collapse.


----------



## solluxledoge (May 20, 2015)

It would be nice if FA didn't have these ads.


----------



## StormyChang (May 20, 2015)

BRN said:


> The point isn't whether or not this an art or a porn site.
> 
> The point - and what we should be talking about - is whether we as a community want to agree to have those adverts on the site. I don't like them and really don't want them. It makes me feel fuckin' seedy to see Paheal-tier adverts on my fluffy FurAffinity.
> 
> People saying "use adblock" are missin' the point, sadly. Tragedy of the commons - we literally can't all do that or the internet would literally collapse.



i mean, adblock is great, and i love it.  but i love more the ads that the artists who actually built fa up with their posts and hard work.  i've found so many cool artists and friends that i wouldn't have found otherwise because of the ads.  but these gaggle ads are just.. ugh.  though, the other day an engagement ring ad came up in the forums and my bf shook his head at me and sighed when i eye-balled him.  that was fun. XD


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 21, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> How about this?
> 
> *It's just an art site...*



Easy, 'they' don't want you to think that. Sure, I do, but since they have a problem with my opinions, what I say does not matter to them.



TheArchiver said:


> ...
> I never noticed that comment. He actually called me the AntiChrist. Because I badmouth a horrible site and am one of the people who expose him to be the fanboy that he is. I cannot help but laugh hysterically at the thought of this coming to exorcise me in my sleep. Moving on.
> 
> I think it speaks towards the claims of FurAffinity being a porn driven outlet when a GoFundMe and Invstor are shut down on the grounds of it being such a thing.
> ...



Well, I'm as much as a fanboy as you are a whiny little no-nothing. I don't believe it was revealed why the GoFundMe was shut down, quite frankly it could have been simply some asshole like you reporting it because you hate the site that much. (I'm guessing I'm a fanboy simply because I don't hate the site as much as you do)

As far as older accounts go, I recall PayPal had something to do with cub porn (I could be wrong about that?), which the site does not allow anymore. But it was never the entire site, or even a majority really. 

The fact that FA has a SFW button just says it all. I'm sorry, do most porn sites have those now? Would there really be anything to view on a porn site if you clicked on it?

And for the record, I called you the AntiChrist after you retorted that I was 'Mr. FA Patriot' to which Butters responded was not relevant. It wasn't because you badmouth the site, it was because you treat anyone who disagrees with you like a pile of shit.


----------



## RTDragon (May 21, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Well, I'm as much as a fanboy as you are a whiny little no-nothing. I don't believe it was revealed why the GoFundMe was shut down, quite frankly it could have been simply some asshole like you reporting it because you hate the site that much. (I'm guessing I'm a fanboy simply because I don't hate the site as much as you do)
> 
> As far as older accounts go, I recall PayPal had something to do with cub porn (I could be wrong about that?), which the site does not allow anymore. But it was never the entire site, or even a majority really.
> 
> ...



She wasn't treating anyone like crap unlike you who was rather hostile and rude. So you should reread what you said to her and the video that croconaw linked to that thread sums you up quite well sadly. You are not exactly a civil person Adler.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2015)

I wish the site discussion threads didn't always have to have a discussion on Pheagle's behavior. He's been banned before and just engaging him derails the thread and that sorta sucks since it's usually about a serious issue. 

Just ignore/report him til the mods give him another vacation.


----------



## Kalmor (May 21, 2015)

Alright guys lets stop with the provoking.

In my view, civil discussion goes on about issues such as this just fine until one person (doesn't matter which side of the argument, I find) says something to provoke another user (or makes a point a bit too aggressively) and then that user can't help but react to that. Of course then this turns into a huge shitstorm where the original provoker goes "hey! look! this dude is being aggressive! such a fanboy/hater/whatever" - usually aware that they~ are directly responsible for the person being angry since provocations are usually deliberate.

That doesn't, however, justify a nasty reaction to it either. 

If you feel a user is being overly aggressive then definitely report it and don't react. If you sense that they are trying to lure you into saying something reactionary then be the better person and exercise some self restraint and report it if you feel it's getting out of hand. We'll look into it.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (May 21, 2015)

Ads are cookie based, you get those ads because you look up porn. Or you have malware. Don't look it up, you won't see it. I have AB+ but all I get is the FAU ad.


----------



## RTDragon (May 21, 2015)

Kragith Zedrok said:


> Ads are cookie based, you get those ads because you look up porn. Or you have malware. Don't look it up, you won't see it. I have AB+ but all I get is the FAU ad.



Not entirely true Kraigith there are other forms or online ads.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (May 21, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Not entirely true Kraigith there are other forms or online ads.


Yea, that is true, however these are cookie based, depending on you're area and search cookies the ads are suited to your online behaviors. For example, here on the forums I have a lot of car and cell phone ads. (I look up a lot of car stuff) 

As for that ad on FA's main page, I'm positive its cookie based. Im currently blocking tracking cookies from FA's main page, this in essence solves this issue.


----------



## Kalmor (May 21, 2015)

They're google ads so they're based on data on you from all of their services (google search, youtube, G+, etc).


----------



## StormyChang (May 21, 2015)

Kragith Zedrok said:


> Ads are cookie based, you get those ads because you look up porn. Or you have malware. Don't look it up, you won't see it. I have AB+ but all I get is the FAU ad.



well, that's really funny cause, i've never looked up engagement rings, ford trucks, spanish cleaning chemicals, condoms, shirt decals, dating sites, sex-'dating' sites, spanish cars, or teen girl clothes, among many other things, ever on this computer.  i also dont use gaggle for anything, except for 1 gmail account/youtube.  unfortunately for the latter.. so sad.. v.v


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (May 21, 2015)

Hmm, emails have a lot to do with it as well, like here me out, I started getting emails from J!NX a tshirt seller, and bam ads for them. (FAF ONLY) spam mail, your data being hacked to process ads through Google.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 21, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> She wasn't treating anyone like crap unlike you who was rather hostile and rude. So you should reread what you said to her and the video that croconaw linked to that thread sums you up quite well sadly. You are not exactly a civil person Adler.



You have no place to argue here, RT. You've been an ass to me as well. I'm fine with being civil, just don't attack me or claim I'm some sort of 'white knight' because I don't fly off the handle like you guys.


----------



## RTDragon (May 21, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> You have no place to argue here, RT. You've been an ass to me as well. I'm fine with being civil, just don't attack me or claim I'm some sort of 'white knight' because I don't fly off the handle like you guys.



Then why do you keep replying then your not exactly winning this argument when your actions speak otherwise. Let's face it Adler you don't really see all sides here.


----------



## TheArchiver (May 21, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> You have no place to argue here, RT. You've been an ass to me as well. I'm fine with being civil, just don't attack me or claim I'm some sort of 'white knight' because I don't fly off the handle like you guys.





Kalmor said:


> Alright guys lets stop with the provoking.
> 
> In my view, civil discussion goes on about issues such as this just fine until one person (doesn't matter which side of the argument, I find) says something to provoke another user (or makes a point a bit too aggressively) and then that user can't help but react to that. Of course then this turns into a huge shitstorm where the original provoker goes "hey! look! this dude is being aggressive! such a fanboy/hater/whatever" - usually aware that they~ are directly responsible for the person being angry since provocations are usually deliberate.
> 
> ...



In case you missed it...


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 21, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> Then why do you keep replying then your not exactly winning this argument when your actions speak otherwise. Let's face it Adler you don't really see all sides here.



*shrugs* I see more sides than you.



TheArchiver said:


> In case you missed it...



Just in case you didn't realize, that applies to you as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 22, 2015)

I always thought it was based on your searches as well....

If its not, shame on FA. 

I really dislike those adds though, i'd much raither see things by the artists....


----------



## ElectricSerge (May 22, 2015)

Is it possible it could be a virus or malware too? Because I have seen virus/malware that puts inappropriate ads where they don't belong sometimes. But please tell me if I'm wrong.

I have yet to see any "adult" ads on FA, however, I use adblock, even though I have it turned off for FA due to wanting to see the artist ads. So I have no idea.


----------



## StormyChang (May 24, 2015)

pheagle. omg. shut up.  stop derailing.

@jack, it makes sense ads are based off your searches, but when something totally random that you've *never* looked up shows up in an ad it's really weird. ^^;;

@serge, so lucky to not see the adult ads.. x.x  though, i have no problem with ads anywhere else that i go online, it's just fa for some reason.  :/


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2015)

I'm actually leaning more towards virus here. Only because the ad is placed where the FA:U banner should be

Edit: Also not every ad you get is based on your searches


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 24, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> pheagle. omg. shut up.  stop derailing.



That was not necessary. Imagine, the first post I made on this thread was relevant to the topic, but some asshat had to make a big deal out of the specifics. And that's what we're arguing about. Stupid, is it not?

As for the ads, I would have to agree with most everyone else, it's probably malware. Run a virus scan, check your installed programs and browser extensions, delete cookies, etc.


----------



## StormyChang (May 25, 2015)

Well, you do tend to take the bait and run with it.  
And i generally run a clean computer, lots of scans and whatnot.  i just thing gaggle is a pos in general.


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2015)

Report posts that you feel to be breaking rules you plebes


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 26, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> are you fucking serious fa?!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pzkzmlxff2423ga/Screenshot 2015-05-15 14.50.48.png?dl=0
> i'm gonna label this screenshot as NSFW not because there's any naughty images, but because of WHAT the adspace is advertising.
> you and your retarded gaggle ads are throwing these discrete 'dating' sites, with an opening line 'get laid tonight'?!  seriously?  i mean, i'm the last person to complain about sex, i love it.  but these ads are out of place and gross.  these are the ads you find on porn sites.  fa, stappit, srsly, before someone hits you.



The reality is - is that the website needs revenue of some sort - (to keep them financially going), and it was most likely a randomly generated ad in the first place - which they had no control over.

I agree though that for a minor under age 18, it'd be an inappropriate ad. But - maybe "SFW" only users get different ads, than the rest of us get. Who knows ?

A staff member of the site could probably tell you that, if you enquire within.

I use Ad Blocking software myself - so, I don't have to look at most of these ads (that are everywhere nowadays), in the first place.

But for small Furry sites though - I allow some ads to go through intentionally - as I think it's helpful for them, (from a financial standpoint) - as small websites that we frequently enjoy (as a Fandom) can easily go away, if we don't support them adequately.

So, for that reason, I put up with it.. (in some places). )


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2015)

I dunno, that ad seems rather fitting considering how sex depraved this community can be sometimes. Glad I use Adguard.


----------



## StormyChang (May 26, 2015)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> The reality is - is that the website needs revenue of some sort - (to keep them financially going), and it was most likely a randomly generated ad in the first place - which they had no control over.
> 
> I agree though that for a minor under age 18, it'd be an inappropriate ad. But - maybe "SFW" only users get different ads, than the rest of us get. Who knows ?
> 
> ...



fa itself doesn't technically NEED the revenue because they're being kept afloat now by imvu.  imvu, however, is making fa put up ads so THEY can get revenue off of it.  i also wouldn't trust a single member on staff as far as i could throw them.  the only potentially ok ones are foxamore cause i at least haven't seen him be a douche, and bazeel who isn't on staff anymore anyway.  besides trust, staff just flat out refuse to answer any questions about anything.


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 28, 2015)

Can we all agree adware isn't the problem here?

But I'm sure our dream-imbued, passion-fueled community management leader realistically yet unrelentingly heeds the criticism! Oh...


----------



## Xaerun (May 28, 2015)

Hey, a new site discussion thread!

...

No adblock


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 28, 2015)

Xaerun said:


> No adblock



Hey, some of us want to support the economy!

_Commie scum_.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 28, 2015)

Gryphoneer said:


> Can we all agree adware isn't the problem here?
> 
> But I'm sure our dream-imbued, passion-fueled community management leader realistically yet unrelentingly heeds the criticism! Oh...



Scientology? That's a riot...

And please? You really don't think he was serious when he said that, did you? Unless you think Dragoneer's Twitter is 100% serious...

As for the ads, who really has control of those? I don't know but I'm not going to lose sleep over seeing some lame Scientology or penis ad. Although I pity the idiots who actually fall for that crap.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 28, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> fa itself doesn't technically NEED the revenue because they're being kept afloat now by imvu.  imvu, however, is making fa put up ads so THEY can get revenue off of it.  i also wouldn't trust a single member on staff as far as i could throw them.  the only potentially ok ones are foxamore cause i at least haven't seen him be a douche, and bazeel who isn't on staff anymore anyway.  besides trust, staff just flat out refuse to answer any questions about anything.


that's cause Foxamore don't actually do things...
Odd thing is you can tell google what kind of ads you wish to see as it will actively pick things up base on your searches but you can give it specifics.
While yes you COULD hit that lil X that state the ad is inappropriate...some ads you cant and I seen a few inappropriate ads for FA that I could not tell google "nope this isnt an ad for this site".

I mostly just kill off the google ad spots with ABP


----------



## Croconaw (May 28, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> Scientology? That's a riot...
> 
> And please? You really don't think he was serious when he said that, did you? Unless you think Dragoneer's Twitter is 100% serious...
> 
> As for the ads, who really has control of those? I don't know but I'm not going to lose sleep over seeing some lame Scientology or penis ad. Although I pity the idiots who actually fall for that crap.



Because you like seeing tentacle science penis, so of course it doesn't bother you.


But either or, Sean Piche's response is similar to someone saying "Neer, someone took a shit all over the ground in the restroom" with "Hehe POOOPOOO!".  It's not addressing a problem professionally or at all for that matter. It's Sean Piche essentially saying "Who cares lol, I already got my $50,000".


----------



## Volkodav (May 28, 2015)

I wish I could hire Pheagle to be my PR man/professional handjobber

My god, fucking
FIND SOMETHING ELSE TO DO


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I wish I could hire Pheagle to be my PR man/professional handjobber
> 
> My god, fucking
> FIND SOMETHING ELSE TO DO



You first, Mr. Maturity. You're just patrolling the forums, waiting for another thing you can reply to with a shitty, immature response.



Croconaw said:


> Because you like seeing tentacle science penis, so of course it doesn't bother you.
> 
> 
> But either or, Sean Piche's response is similar to someone saying "Neer, someone took a shit all over the ground in the restroom" with "Hehe POOOPOOO!".  It's not addressing a problem professionally or at all for that matter. It's Sean Piche essentially saying "Who cares lol, I already got my $50,000".



Oh, really? Show me an ad that actually shows that. I don't know of any, even the over-the-top 'Smilin' Bob' late-night TV advertisements didn't show anything. You obviously don't know what my interests are if you think I enjoy porn in any form, but please, continue to spout your ignorance at me.

Piche was making a joke about it, in public. There's no way to say for sure whether or not any action was being taken behind the scenes, but you can't just assume it's not because he's poking a little humor at the situation.


----------



## Volkodav (May 28, 2015)

No, I just don't understand why we can't discuss something critically without you coming in and white-knighting all the time, it's getting on my nerves.
I'm going to post "Dragoneer is bad" somewhere on these forums, hidden, and I bet $5 you'll find it.

Create a thread if you want to polish Neer's ass, let us discuss this without you trying to downplay our complaints, thank you.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No, I just don't understand why we can't discuss something critically without you coming in and white-knighting all the time, it's getting on my nerves.
> I'm going to post "Dragoneer is bad" somewhere on these forums, hidden, and I bet $5 you'll find it.
> 
> Create a thread if you want to polish Neer's ass, let us discuss this without you trying to downplay our complaints, thank you.



Post it in an unrelated forum, it'll probably get removed. I find it here because the forum is relevant, not because I'm searching for statements that "Dragoneer is bad"
Fine, let it get on your nerves. Try not posting pure bullshit and maybe you'll find I'm easy to talk to.

I never said I liked Dragoneer, I'm just pointing out seemingly obvious reasons for what's going on around here. You, on the other hand, are assuming the worst, because as we all know, FA just makes the worst decisions possible, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year.


----------



## Volkodav (May 28, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> You, on the other hand, are assuming the worst, because as we all know, FA just makes the worst decisions possible, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year.



In this thread: There are adult advertisements being forced in the faces of users on a site that claims it isn't a porn site
On the other thread: The website was taken down for a seemingly important update, only for it to be an opportunity for the staff to put up needless self-descriptors for no real good reason.
An update that doesn't even fucking display properly:
http://screenshu.com/static/uploads/temporary/7z/8s/1q/7z33w9.jpg

and yet here you are, trying to stomp on the opinions of others and act like we're overreacting and think Dragoneer is bad 24/7 because we have a few complaints or criticism. Absolutely ridiculous. He'd better be paying you for this shit cause this is like full-time now.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> In this thread: There are adult advertisements being forced in the faces of users on a site that claims it isn't a porn site
> On the other thread: The website was taken down for a seemingly important update, only for it to be an opportunity for the staff to put up needless self-descriptors for no real good reason.
> An update that doesn't even fucking display properly:
> http://screenshu.com/static/uploads/temporary/7z/8s/1q/7z33w9.jpg
> ...



The update, I don't know what to say, it works fine in the beta.

Please, all you guys say is how bad Dragoneer is all the time. Show me one good thing you've said. One. This is why you say I'm a fucking white knight. Because I don't think he's 100% bad. Get over yourself, please.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 28, 2015)

Pheagle, for crimes against this thread and derailment most foul, I hereby revoke your avian status. Turn in your feather and retire your beak. 

You shan't sully our name once more. :V


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 28, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> Pheagle, for crimes against this thread and derailment most foul, I hereby revoke your avian status. Turn in your feather and retire your beak.
> 
> You shan't sully our name once more. :V



You're a peacock, what do you know? Show me a hawk, or another fellow bird-of-prey, and maybe I'll listen.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 28, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> You're a peacock, what do you know? Show me a hawk, or another fellow bird-of-prey, and maybe I'll listen.



;3c Peacocks get all the bitches. Bitches are power. Thus Kings of the Burds.


----------



## StormyChang (May 28, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> I never said I liked Dragoneer....



You don't have to say the words. But we know what you mean since you always give an excuse or reason for the suckage.



PheagleAdler said:


> Please, all you guys say is how bad Dragoneer is all the time. Show me one good thing you've said. One. This is why you say I'm a fucking white knight. Because I don't think he's 100% bad. Get over yourself, please.



I'll actually give props in the very few instances he's done something alright.  Like FINALLY getting beta up after how many years has it been now?  in person he's certainly not the devil (that's sciggles' job anyway), but he's terrible at managing anything and PR.  And we aren't even discussing who he is as a person, we're discussing his inability to run anything properly.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 28, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> ;3c Peacocks get all the bitches. Bitches are power. Thus Kings of the Burds.



Peacocks rely on their plumage, eagles don't have to do that to show how cool they are.



StormyChang said:


> You don't have to say the words. But we know what you mean since you always give an excuse or reason for the suckage.


Yeah, I kinda do since you don't get it. "oh, he's coming up with an 'excuse' so he must be white-knighting! Especially since I disagree with him!"



> I'll actually give props in the very few instances he's done something alright. Like FINALLY getting beta up after how many years has it been now? in person he's certainly not the devil (that's sciggles' job anyway), but he's terrible at managing anything and PR. And we aren't even discussing who he is as a person, we're discussing his inability to run anything properly.



The site is still running, so he hasn't screwed _everything _up, clearly.


----------



## Volkodav (May 28, 2015)

I dont hate neer
i dont even dislike neer
i admire his ability to continue and not just jump ship, i personally would not be able to endure the stress that he does
tha being said, he makes a lot of stupid decisions and i think its okay for us to criticise them. This does not mean we hate neer and think hes bad and evil 24/7

The issue we have is that youre constantly trying to tell us that were overreacting or just talking smack. Its unfair to us that you continuously stomp on our thoughts


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 28, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I dont hate neer
> i dont even dislike neer
> i admire his ability to continue and not just jump ship, i personally would not be able to endure the stress that he does
> tha being said, he makes a lot of stupid decisions and i think its okay for us to criticise them. This does not mean we hate neer and think hes bad and evil 24/7
> ...



Well, I agree with you, I'm sorry if I've made it seem that way, but at least we're on the same page here.


----------



## TheArchiver (May 30, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> I'll actually give props in the very few instances he's done something alright.  Like FINALLY getting beta up after how many years has it been now?



I, personally, wouldn't even give him that as he's been, as you say, promising a site update for literally years and only recently got around to it because he *had to*. He took no initiative and it's even a terrible beta instead of a finished project as promised. Now I wouldn't call him evil or even malicious. He just monitors a terrible porn site with a well deserved poor reputation, so he's largely harmless. But he's lazy at the expense of a community he loves (not really) oh so much and has proven to be quite callous about his awful decision making.

I can't find anything he's done worth praising where users didn't have to scream and beg and demand even after giving him thousands.


----------



## StormyChang (May 30, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> I, personally, wouldn't even give him that as he's been, as you say, promising a site update for literally years and only recently got around to it because he *had to*. He took no initiative and it's even a terrible beta instead of a finished project as promised. Now I wouldn't call him evil or even malicious. He just monitors a terrible porn site with a well deserved poor reputation, so he's largely harmless. But he's lazy at the expense of a community he loves (not really) oh so much and has proven to be quite callous about his awful decision making.
> 
> I can't find anything he's done worth praising where users didn't have to scream and beg and demand even after giving him thousands.



The only thing he has going for him is that he isn't a bad human bean in person.  But he's horrible at websites and business practices, and with promises.


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 30, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i admire his ability to continue and not just jump ship, i personally would not be able to endure the stress that he does



His doggedness to perpetuate his rule, his death grip over the site, is the very problem.

Leaders who want to be leaders for power's sake are commonly reviled, but aren't leaders who crave leadership positions for the celebrity just at bad? What distinguishes them is that they got no clue how to lead, how to make common-sense decisions in a timely manner, so they bumble and stumble through their reign, make injustice bloom through their indecision, hire criminals who know how to cajole the Big Man and let the realm crumble to ash.

Piche is just such a leader. He doesn't do anything because he "loves the fandom", he only loves the attention. As long as someone's in charge who works towards escaping obscurity and not providing an adequate service, nothing will change.


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2015)

Gryphoneer said:


> His doggedness to perpetuate his rule, his death grip over the site, is the very problem.
> 
> Leaders who want to be leaders for power's sake are commonly reviled, but aren't leaders who crave leadership positions for the celebrity just at bad? What distinguishes them is that they got no clue how to lead, how to make common-sense decisions in a timely manner, so they bumble and stumble through their reign, make injustice bloom through their indecision, hire criminals who know how to cajole the Big Man and let the realm crumble to ash.
> 
> Piche is just such a leader. He doesn't do anything because he "loves the fandom", he only loves the attention. As long as someone's in charge who works towards escaping obscurity and not providing an adequate service, nothing will change.


Yup
that is probably the biggest issue of all


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 31, 2015)

Power is a very dangerous thing. For example, I can say I'd like to be President, but either I wouldn't get the votes, or I'd resort to dirty tricks to get into office, just like the rest of em.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 31, 2015)

Oh wow,we get to have those kinds of ads now? Somehow I knew this was coming but great,now it just makes FA look trashier. I don't see them since I use AD block but I know some like seeing the artist ads...


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 31, 2015)

ShadowEon said:


> Oh wow,we get to have those kinds of ads now? Somehow I knew this was coming but great,now it just makes FA look trashier. I don't see them since I use AD block but I know some like seeing the artist ads...




What's more important is that it keeps the site afloat. If it doesn't, then we have every right to be furious on what these things are doing to the mainsite and how others may view it.

Because I never get those type of ads, it's either some shady stuff is going on in your computer, or your computer has a full search history.


----------



## RTDragon (May 31, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> What's more important is that it keeps the site afloat. If it doesn't, then we have every right to be furious on what these things are doing to the mainsite and how others may view it.
> 
> Because I never get those type of ads, it's either some shady stuff is going on in your computer, or your computer has a full search history.



Not really if most are using adblock since these days ads have gotten annoying even more since there are some that pop up even if you have adblocker.


----------



## StormyChang (Jun 5, 2015)

Holy shit my screenshot in the OP got mentioned in this FB post my roommate found XD. (down at the bottom)  https://www.facebook.com/Blackwolf96/posts/777575225689675  Apparently now there is also some sort of trojan thing going on from fa for chrome users?  AND fa thought they'd be so slick they'd just add in a secondary little banner between an image/journal and the comments.  Yes, lets make things even more obnoxious AND throw viruses at people.  I haven't heard anything about how it will effect firefox users, but I'm gonna run every scanner-killer thing I can throw at my computers daily now.  Seriously fa, get your shit together.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 5, 2015)

Ive not been affected whatsoever


----------



## monstercupcake (Jun 25, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> You guys dont use adblock first?
> And second: Isnt that google ads? So FA doesnt know, what theres shown


I use adblock and I STILL get these ads....


----------



## Grandpriest (Jun 27, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> I, personally, wouldn't even give him that as he's been, as you say, promising a site update for literally years and only recently got around to it because he *had to*. He took no initiative and it's even a terrible beta instead of a finished project as promised. Now I wouldn't call him evil or even malicious. He just monitors a terrible porn site with a well deserved poor reputation, *so he's largely harmless*. But he's lazy at the expense of a community he loves (not really) oh so much and has proven to be quite callous about his awful decision making.
> 
> I can't find anything he's done worth praising where users didn't have to scream and beg and demand even after giving him thousands.


He's HARMLESS?!?!!
He sold us out to IMVU!!!
I think that has been one of the most harmful things to happen to FA ... EVER!


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 27, 2015)

monstercupcake said:


> I use adblock and I STILL get these ads....



Then I suggest you reinstall Adblock or check your settings. Adblock's job is to BLOCK ADS and if it's missing something, there's a glitch somewhere.


----------



## nafasat (Jul 21, 2015)

Right its not related ad to your site...


----------



## TheArchiver (Jul 21, 2015)

Grandpriest said:


> He's HARMLESS?!?!!
> He sold us out to IMVU!!!
> I think that has been one of the most harmful things to happen to FA ... EVER!



He harms the site, yes. But I'm talking about real harm.
It's a website. He's not a troll. He won't dox anyone. He doesn't harass people. He doesn't rape animals like someone we know. Etc.
That sort of harmless.


----------



## Anarcho-Loser (Jul 21, 2015)

TheArchiver said:


> He harms the site, yes. But I'm talking about real harm.
> It's a website. He's not a troll. He won't dox anyone. He doesn't harass people. He doesn't rape animals like someone we know. Etc.
> That sort of harmless.



He has in the past tipped off dogfuckers and pedophiles that people were after them and gathering evidence to either report them or run them out of the subculture. This is not harmless.

As far as trollish behavior, he once sockpuppeted under an alias of Ferp after they had DIED in order to stir up drama concerning AC, Kage, and Giza on Watch Your Step, when it was active.


----------



## TheArchiver (Jul 21, 2015)

Anarcho-Loser said:


> He has in the past tipped off dogfuckers and pedophiles that people were after them and gathering evidence to either report them or run them out of the subculture. This is not harmless.
> 
> As far as trollish behavior, he once sockpuppeted under an alias of Ferp after they had DIED in order to stir up drama concerning AC, Kage, and Giza on Watch Your Step, when it was active.



Hrmmm. I recant my statement.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 21, 2015)

Anarcho-Loser said:


> He has in the past tipped off dogfuckers and pedophiles that people were after them and gathering evidence to either report them or run them out of the subculture. This is not harmless.
> 
> As far as trollish behavior, he once sockpuppeted under an alias of Ferp after they had DIED in order to stir up drama concerning AC, Kage, and Giza on Watch Your Step, when it was active.



Don't forget the interesting ideas he has on transparency on the site, the fund-raising drives to buy equipment that is rarely used and the creative accountancy that goes on. Did anyone ever figure out what happened to all that money raised around the time the site was also sold to a big company?


----------



## Anarcho-Loser (Jul 21, 2015)

Smelge said:


> Did anyone ever figure out what happened to all that money raised around the time the site was also sold to a big company?



There were a few purchases and I think he set up a paymebt plan to pay off personal tax debts. For the mahority that was left over, he stated on Twitter than the money became the property of IMVU. This was a while ago and I don't have a link to it and it could have been deleted by now.

Neer basically *paid* IMVU to take the site in exchange for a full time job. So really, when he says that IMVU gave the site about $20k in hardware, it was the money that the community had donated anyway. Hooray.


----------



## Grandpriest (Jul 21, 2015)

Ignore this double post error.


----------



## Grandpriest (Jul 21, 2015)

Anarcho-Loser said:


> There were a few purchases and I think he set up a paymebt plan to pay off personal tax debts. For the mahority that was left over, he stated on Twitter than the money became the property of IMVU. This was a while ago and I don't have a link to it and it could have been deleted by now.
> 
> Neer basically *paid* IMVU to take the site in exchange for a full time job. So really, when he says that IMVU gave the site about $20k in hardware, it was the money that the community had donated anyway. Hooray.


And people still treat him like a benevolent king ...
*sigh*


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 21, 2015)

Grandpriest said:


> And people still treat him like a benevolent king ...
> *sigh*



More like a useful patsy who's good for elevating your position in the fandom and/or netting you some nice gifts if you suck up to him.


----------



## Grandpriest (Jul 21, 2015)

Gryphoneer said:


> More like a useful patsy who's good for elevating your position in the fandom and/or netting you some nice gifts if you suck up to him.


Ya, good point.


----------



## ijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Guys this thread has been dead for nearly a month and is only back at the top because a  blatant spammer bumped it back up.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Grandpriest (Jul 21, 2015)

ijoe said:


> Guys this thread has been dead for nearly a month and is only back at the top because a  blatant spammer bumped it back up.
> Just sayin'.


Well let's move back to the other thread where I edited my most recent post to include 'Neer's tweets regarding the site.


----------

